# Predictably Irrational



## Eevee (Jan 1, 2009)

http://bookoutlines.pbwiki.com/Predictably-Irrational

I haven't read the book, but this outline seems to summarize it pretty well.  I'm surprised -- both at the content itself and that I didn't know much of this before.

I tried to pick some choice bits to paste, but..  it's an outline, so it's _all_ choice bits.  :(

People need to pay more attention to themselves.


----------



## surskitty (Jan 1, 2009)

Sweet.  And enlightening!


----------



## #1 bro (Jan 1, 2009)

Very interesting, thanks a lot for sharing this! Bookmark'd.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jan 1, 2009)

Hmmm, well i just got a gift card for barns and nobels, maybe i'll check it out. I'm into psycological stuff and human predictabilityvright now sooo...


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jan 1, 2009)

I'd definitely like to check this out. The study of human behavior always interests me.


----------



## Fireworks (Jan 1, 2009)

This was a very interesting read.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 1, 2009)

didn't read everything yet but definitely interested


----------

